# Sudden blank space in the add / remove program list



## hunterdmg (Jan 15, 2006)

I have just discovered this and don't know if this is a problem or not. First the details, OS is windows me vers. 4.390.3000 w/ Pentium 3 and 512 mb of ram. I have Norton system works and Spysweeper installed. I realize the add / remove list is just that, a list, but the large blank space at the top is pretty annoying. I fear there may be something changed in the registry, but I am not willing to go pecking around in there without some advice. Thanks


----------



## WhitPhil (Oct 4, 2000)

See if the AutoCad or Autodesk fix  work for you?

Try the Autocad one first


----------



## hunterdmg (Jan 15, 2006)

There is only one registry string with any thing at the end and the value is: _is1. I was under the impression that it would be a negative value. Also, not sure if it matters, but I dont have autocad. Thanks.


----------



## WhitPhil (Oct 4, 2000)

In that link there is an Autocad fix that is a ZIP file. Download and unzip it. Then double click on the VBS file to run it. 
Before doing all of this, do Start > Run > SCANREG /BACKUP to backup the registry. (just in case you need to restore it)


----------



## hunterdmg (Jan 15, 2006)

Tried both files with no change. Any other thoughts ?


----------



## WhitPhil (Oct 4, 2000)

See if there is anything here?

http://www.langa.com/newsletters/2005/2005-01-20.htm#5

http://langa.com/newsletters/2004/2004-12-09.htm#2


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Get SIW http://www3.sympatico.ca/gtopala/about_siw.html and download it and upzip it to it's own folder.
There is no install and just the one file. It will tell you so much about your PC.
Plus looking at the Installed Programs it may tell you.


----------



## hunterdmg (Jan 15, 2006)

Here is what the SIW site shows.
Maybe you can advise. 
Thanks.



Program	Version	Uninstall Command
56K PCI Voice Modem SF-1156IV R9A C:\CONEXANT\CNXT_MODEM_PCI_14F1&DEV_1036&SUBSYS_026013E0\SETUP.EXE -U -CMODEM -BPCI -I14F1&DEV_1036&SUBSYS_026013E0
56K PCI VOICE MODEM SF-1156IV R9A (Uninstall) C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\Conexant\setup.exe -u -arp
Ace Utilities "C:\Program Files\Ace Utilities\uninstall.exe"
Ad-Aware SE Personal	1.06	C:\PROGRA~1\LAVASOFT\AD-AWA~1\UNWISE.EXE C:\PROGRA~1\LAVASOFT\AD-AWA~1\INSTALL.LOG
Adobe Acrobat - Reader 6.0.2 Update	6.0.2	MsiExec.exe /I{AC76BA86-0000-0000-0000-6028747ADE01}
Adobe Acrobat and Reader 6.0.3 Update	6.0.3	MsiExec.exe /I{AC76BA86-0000-7EC8-7489-000000000603}
Adobe Acrobat and Reader 6.0.4 Update	6.0.4	MsiExec.exe /I{AC76BA86-0000-7EC8-7489-000000000604}
Adobe Acrobat and Reader 6.0.5 Update	6.0.5	MsiExec.exe /I{AC76BA86-0000-7EC8-7489-000000000605}
Adobe Atmosphere Player for Acrobat and Adobe Reader C:\WINDOWS\atmoUn.exe
Adobe Download Manager 1.2 (Remove Only) "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\ESD\uninst.exe"
Adobe Reader 6.0.1	006.000.001	MsiExec.exe /I{AC76BA86-7AD7-1033-7B44-A00000000001}
Advanced Authoring rundll32 advpack.dll,LaunchINFSectionEx C:\WINDOWS\INF\unie5bak.inf,,,256
Cartogra Assistant C:\WINDOWS\IsUninst.exe -f"C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Cartogra Assistant\Uninst.isu"
ccCommon	103.0.2.10	MsiExec.exe /I{DC367608-64A7-4BF7-92F4-8BAA25BA02DB}
Creative Launcher C:\WINDOWS\CTDELLAU.EXE -[Creative Launcher
Deer Hunt Challenge SE C:\WINDOWS\IsUninst.exe -f"C:\Program Files\EA SPORTS\Ultimate Hunt Challenge\Uninstdhc.isu"
EA Network Play System C:\WINDOWS\IsUninst.exe -f"C:\Program Files\Electronic Arts\Network Play System\uninst.isu"
EnterNet 300 C:\WINDOWS\IsUninst.exe -f"C:\Program Files\Efficient Networks\EnterNet 300\Uninst.isu" -c"C:\Program Files\Efficient Networks\EnterNet 300\NTSUninstall.dll"
Gateway.net C:\WINDOWS\gwunins.exe
HijackThis 1.99.1	1.99.1	
HP DeskJet 930C Series (Remove only) C:\Program Files\HP DeskJet 930C Series\hpfiui.exe -c -vdivid=HPF -vpnum=93 -vinstport=LPT1: -vproduct=930C -huninstall
Intel Security Driver C:\WINDOWS\IsUninst.exe -f"C:\Program Files\Intel\Intel Security Driver\Uninst.isu"
Internet Connection wizard RunDll32 advpack.dll,LaunchINFSectionEx C:\WINDOWS\INF\icw.inf,,,256
Internet Explorer Browsing Enhancements rundll32 advpack.dll,LaunchINFSectionEx C:\WINDOWS\INF\ie_extra.inf,,,256
Internet Explorer Exception pack "C:\PROGRA~1\INTERN~1\W2K\expinst.exe" /EU ieexinst.inf
Internet Explorer Q903235 C:\WINDOWS\ieuninst.exe C:\WINDOWS\INF\Q903235.inf
Internet Explorer Q916281 C:\WINDOWS\ieuninst.exe C:\WINDOWS\INF\Q916281.inf
Internet Explorer ReadMe rundll32 advpack.dll,LaunchINFSectionEx C:\WINDOWS\INF\iereadme.inf,,,256
Internet Worm Protection	11.0.2	MsiExec.exe /I{2908F0CB-C1D4-447F-97A2-CFC135C9F8D4}
J2SE Runtime Environment 5.0 Update 6	1.5.0.60	MsiExec.exe /I{3248F0A8-6813-11D6-A77B-00B0D0150060}
LiveReg (Symantec Corporation)	3.0.0	C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\LiveReg\VCSETUP.EXE /REMOVE
LiveUpdate 3.0 (Symantec Corporation)	3.0.0.166	"C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\LSETUP.EXE" /U
Macromedia Flash Player 8	8	RunDll32 advpack.dll,LaunchINFSection C:\WINDOWS\INF\swflash.inf,DefaultUninstall,5
Macromedia Shockwave Player	10.1.0.11	C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MACROMED\SHOCKW~2\UNWISE.EXE C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MACROMED\SHOCKW~2\INSTALL.LOG
MaxBlast 3 RunDll32 C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\INSTAL~1\ENGINE\6\INTEL3~1\Ctor.dll,LaunchSetup "C:\Program Files\InstallShield Installation Information\{639858DD-4966-40F3-A706-7C838BCF3A2B}\SETUP.EXE" 
Microsoft .NET Framework 1.1	1.1.4322	msiexec.exe /X {CB2F7EDD-9D1F-43C1-90FC-4F52EAE172A1}
Microsoft Backup C:\WINDOWS\rundll.exe setupx.dll,InstallHinfSection msbackup_remove 132 C:\WINDOWS\INF\msbackup.inf
Microsoft Data Access Components KB870669 C:\WINDOWS\muninst.exe C:\WINDOWS\INF\KB870669.inf
Microsoft Internet Explorer 6 SP1 and Internet Tools rundll32 setupwbv.dll,IE6Maintenance C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Uninstall Information\W2KEXCP.EXE /u
Microsoft Money 2001	9.0.0.0	MsiExec.exe /I{D085A1B6-90A4-11D3-82B7-00C04FA309DE}
Microsoft Office PowerPoint Viewer 2003	11.0.6458.0	MsiExec.exe /X{90AF0409-6000-11D3-8CFE-0150048383C9}
Microsoft Outlook Express 6 "C:\Program Files\Outlook Express\setup50.exe" /APP:OE /UNINSTALL /PROMPT
Microsoft Picture It! Publishing 2001	5.0.0.0000	MsiExec.exe /I{15D9EB74-998E-4A04-B468-51C2E7B32182}
Microsoft VGX Q833989 C:\WINDOWS\vgxuninst.exe C:\WINDOWS\INF\Q833989.inf
Microsoft Word 2000 SR-1	9.00.3821	MsiExec.exe /I{00170409-78E1-11D2-B60F-006097C998E7}
Microsoft Works 2001 Setup Launcher C:\Program Files\Microsoft Works Suite 2001\Setup\Launcher.exe E:\
Microsoft Works 6.0	06.00.1829	MsiExec.exe /I{F8D0829C-9C6F-11D3-8080-00C04FA329AA}
Mozilla Firefox (1.5)	1.5 (en-US)	C:\PROGRAM FILES\MOZILLA FIREFOX\uninstall\uninstall.exe /ua "1.5 (en-US)"
Nero 6 Ultra Edition C:\Program Files\Ahead\nero\uninstall\UNNERO.exe /UNINSTALL
Nero Express	5.5.9	MsiExec.exe /X{A4D7B764-4140-11D4-88EB-0050DA3579C0}
Netscape Communicator 4.06 C:\WINDOWS\cd32406.exe
Norton AntiVirus 2005	11.0.2	MsiExec.exe /X{C6F5B6CF-609C-428E-876F-CA83176C021B}
Norton AntiVirus Parent MSI	10.0.0	MsiExec.exe /I{E5EE9939-259F-4DE2-8023-5C49E16A4F43}
Norton CleanSweep	1.0.0	MsiExec.exe /I{634B01DF-A45B-4623-80E1-E15FF82A4979}
Norton SystemWorks	1.0.0	MsiExec.exe /I{9E23C48E-5483-4971-BA50-089F2FABCD66}
Norton SystemWorks 2005	8.02.6	MsiExec.exe /I{71E7B3F5-CFAF-4C1E-B494-528E28707937}
Norton SystemWorks 2005 (Symantec Corporation)	8.00.99	C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SymSetup\{71E7B3F5-CFAF-4C1E-B494-528E28707937}.exe /X
Norton Utilities	18.0.0	MsiExec.exe /I{6A7867BA-B7CA-4CC9-ACAB-85BA46865EE5}
NSW_DRM_COLLECTION	1.0.0	MsiExec.exe /I{900B1884-2D6F-4a70-A3C7-C3F4DA873FDB}
NVIDIA Windows 95/98/ME Display Drivers rundll32.exe C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\nvinst32.dll,NvUninstall9x nvgwen.inf
Offline Browsing Pack rundll32 advpack.dll,LaunchINFSectionEx C:\WINDOWS\INF\mobilepk.inf,,,256
Outlook Express Q887797 C:\WINDOWS\oeuninst.exe C:\WINDOWS\INF\Q887797.inf
PC-Doctor for Windows C:\WINDOWS\UNWISE32.EXE C:\PROGRA~1\PC-DOC~1\INSTALL.LOG
PerformanceTest v5.0	5.0	"C:\Program Files\PerformanceTest\unins000.exe"
Pheasant Hunt Challenge C:\WINDOWS\IsUninst.exe -f"C:\Program Files\EA SPORTS\Ultimate Hunt Challenge\Uninstphc.isu"
Registry TuneUp 1.4 "C:\Program Files\AceLogix\Registry TuneUp\unins000.exe"
Shockwave C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MACROMED\SHOCKW~1\UNWISE.EXE C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MACROMED\SHOCKW~1\INSTALL.LOG
Sound Blaster PCI512 C:\WINDOWS\CTDEL.EXE -[Sound Blaster PCI512
Spy Sweeper	4.5	"C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\unins000.exe"
Symantec Network Drivers Update	5.5.1.6	
Symantec Script Blocking Installer	11.0.2	MsiExec.exe /I{D327AFC9-7BAA-473A-8319-6EB7A0D40138}
SymNet	5.4.2.17	MsiExec.exe /I{2DA85B02-13C0-4E6D-9A76-22E6B3DD0CB2}
Tiger Woods 99 PGA TOUR Golf C:\WINDOWS\IsUninst.exe -fC:\WINDOWS\Uninst.isu
Turkey Hunt Challenge C:\WINDOWS\IsUninst.exe -f"C:\Program Files\EA SPORTS\Ultimate Hunt Challenge\Uninstthc.isu"
Vector Graphics Rendering (VML) RunDll32 advpack.dll,LaunchINFSectionEx C:\WINDOWS\INF\vgx.inf,,,256
Windows Millennium Edition KB891711 Update RunDll32 advpack.dll,LaunchINFSection C:\WINDOWS\INF\QFE\WinME\891711UN.INF
Windows Millennium Edition Q823559 Update RunDll32 advpack.dll,LaunchINFSection C:\WINDOWS\INF\QFE\WinME\823559UN.INF
WinZip 8.1 SR-1 (5266)	"C:\PROGRAM FILES\WINZIP\WINZIP32.EXE" /uninstall
Works Suite OS Pack	1.0.0.0000	
Works Synchronization	1.0.0.0000


----------



## WhitPhil (Oct 4, 2000)

Where exactly is the Gap??

At the very top?? If so, what is the first Program you see?

If elsewhere, what is the program before the gap, and the one immediately after the gap?


----------



## hunterdmg (Jan 15, 2006)

The gap is in the top ahead of the list . The first program item is :
56K PCI Voice Modem SF-1156IV R9A.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Right click on the blank in SIW and pick copy and paste it here.

You get something like this here.

Program	Version	Uninstall Command
a-squared Free 1.6.1	1.6	"C:\Program Files\a-squared\unins000.exe"

Or to make it show up here better your get this...

Program	
a-squared Free 1.6.1 
Version	
1.6 

Uninstall Command
"C:\Program Files\a-squared\unins000.exe"


----------



## hunterdmg (Jan 15, 2006)

I am confused about "Right click on the blank in SIW and pick copy and paste it here." There is no blank when I open SIW.


----------



## WhitPhil (Oct 4, 2000)

Run Regedit
Browse to HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\Currentversion\Uninstall

You will see a bunch of folders of the form {0609D0AF-1382-42BE-81DB-CF30F8B0F6E2}

Then the next one "should" be a reference to "56K PCI Voice Modem SF-1156IV R9A ". Is it?

And, I know it's a leading question, but do you see anything abnormal in the folder names under \UnInstall ?


----------



## hunterdmg (Jan 15, 2006)

When I go to regedit, my lists shoe HKEY, and when I navigate through them as suggested, the uninstall is basically empty, 1 item only and it states default.


----------



## WhitPhil (Oct 4, 2000)

Hmmm, I thought that the key was the same on Win98 as XP but I guess not.

Run Regedit again and do a search for *56K PCI Voice Modem* and look for it appearing in an Uninstall key somewhere.


----------

